# Lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam hiệu quả tại nhà rẻ tiền



## hieuthuocdongy (14/6/19)

Yếu sinh lý nam là bệnh thầm kín khó nói và ngày càng trẻ hóa. Nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời sẽ gây ra những hậu quả khôn lường. Vì vậy nếu anh chàng nào đang có dấu hiệu chớm bị yếu sinh lý thì hãy bổ sung ngay những thực phẩm giúp tăng cường sinh lý nhé. Và lá lốt là một trong những gia vị rẻ tiền dễ tìm ngay tại nhà mà lại giúp chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả. Hãy sử dụng Lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam trong mỗi bữa ăn của bạn nhé.

*Lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả*
Lá lốt có tên khoa học là Piper lolot, thuộc họ Hồ tiêu (Piperaceae), là một loại thực vật sinh trưởng mạnh mẽ và rất quen thuộc trong ẩm thực. Lá lốt không chỉ là một loại rau gia vị, mà còn là một vị thuốc trong Đông y, lá lốt có vị nồng, hơi cay, tính ấm với tác dụng khử hàn, giảm đau, làm mạnh gân xương được dùng làm thuốc chữa các chứng đau bụng do lạnh, đầy hơi, khó tiêu, nôn mửa, kiết lỵ, đau đầu, phong tê thấp, lạnh chân tay, phù thũng, tổ đĩa, mụn nhọt, ghẻ lở.

_



_
_Lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả_​
Dân gian cũng thường truyền tai nhau về khả năng tăng cường “bản lĩnh” sinh lý của lá lốt đối với nam giới. Thật vậy, trong lá và thân chữa các ancaloit cùng tinh dầu, nếu sử dụng lá lốt thường xuyên trong các món ăn hàng ngày sẽ giúp nam giới chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả

*Cách dùng lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam*
Có thể dùng lá lốt khi chế biến các món ăn hàng ngày để chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả, nhưng công hiệu nhất là kết hợp với một số nguyên liệu khác sẽ giúp “chuyện phòng the” thăng hoa hơn. Khi bị yếu sinh lý nam giới thường có biểu hiện bị suy giảm ham muốn tình dục, xuất tinh sớm, rối loạn cương dương… Các quý ông có thể dùng lá lốt để khắc phục các triệu chứng trên theo một trong 3 cách sau:

*Chữa yếu sinh lý nam bằng thịt bò cuốn lá lốt*
*Nguyên liệu: *
– 2 lạng thịt bò
– 1 lạng thịt ba chỉ (thịt ba rọi)
– Hành khô, tỏi, sả
– ¼ thìa cà phê ngũ vị hương
– Lá lốt (khoảng 20 – 25 lá to)
– Các gia vị cần chuẩn bị: xì dầu, muối, đường, tiêu, dầu ăn.

_



_
_Chữa yếu sinh lý nam bằng thịt bò cuốn lá lốt_​
*Cách làm:*
– Trước tiên các bạn hãy rửa sạch thịt bò và thịt heo rồi các bạn cho vào máy xay hoặc là dùng dao băm nhỏ cả 2 loại thịt rồi cho tất cả vào một cái bát. Tiếp theo hành, tỏi bạn hãy bóc vỏ đập dập sau đó băm nhỏ, sả bạn cũng băm thật nhỏ rồi cho 1 thìa cà phê mỗi loại số hành, tỏi, sả đã băm vào trong bát thịt và cho 1 thìa xì dầu, 1 nửa thìa cà phê muối, 1 thìa cà phê đường, 1 thìa dầu ăn, ¼ thìa cà phê ngũ vị hương và một chút tiêu trộn đều lên để ướp thịt khoảng 15 phút.
– Trong thời gian đợi thịt ướp thì các bạn hãy cho lá lốt vào rửa sạch rồi vảy cho ráo nước. Sau đó bạn hãy trải lá lốt ra mâm rồi cho phần thịt đã ướp các gia vị vào giữa lá lốt và cuốn lại lấy cây tăm xiên qua để giữa lá không bị bung ra. Khi cuốn lá lốt các bạn hãy chú ý để mặt xanh đậm của lá lốt ra ngoài để khi chế biến xong món ăn sẽ nhìn hấp dẫn hơn. Cứ như vậy bạn cuốn cho hết số thịt đã ướp.
– Khi đã cuốn thịt xong các bạn hãy chuẩn bị vỉ nướng rồi xếp thịt vào trong vỉ đặt lên bếp than cho lửa nhỏ nướng cho đến khi thấy lá lốt héo và ngửi thấy có mùi thơm của thịt bò thì lúc đó thịt bò đã chín tới. Như vậy các bạn hãy xếp lá lốt ra đĩa rồi thường thức.
Sử dụng bài thuốc lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam đều đặn có công dụng kích thích ham muốn tình dục, cải thiện khả năng sinh lý.

*Chữa yếu sinh lý nam bằng lá lốt và hến*
*Nguyên liệu:*

300g thịt hến, 5 cái lá lốt, 1/2 củ hành tây, bánh đa, tương ớt, các gia vị thông dụng

_



_
_Chữa yếu sinh lý nam bằng lá lốt và hến_​
*Cách thực hiện:*
• Bước 1: Hến bạn mua về cần rửa lại cho sạch đất cát, nhặt bỏ vỏ hến còn sót lại. Tốt nhất nên mua hến tươi về tự luộc và đãi cho ngon
• Bước 2: Lá lốt rửa sạch, thái nhỏ. Tương tự hành tây cũng đem xắt sợi
• Bước 3: Phi thơm một chút hành tỏi bằm rồi cho hành tây vào xào cho chín tái. Tiếp tục cho hến vào xào và nêm chút tương ớt, muối, hạt nêm cho vừa miệng. Chúng ta chỉ nên xào hến trong khoảng 5 phút rồi đảo lá lốt vào là có thể dọn ra thưởng thức.
– Tác dụng: Thịt hến là loại thực phẩm vô địch về chất kẽm. Đối với nam giới, kẽm có tác dụng làm tăng nội tiết tố nam testosterol, kích thích ham muốn tình dục, cải thiện số lượng và chất lượng tinh trùng. Món hến xào lá lốt có thể nhâm nhi cùng với bánh đa hay ăn với cơm đều ngon. Cách thực hiện thì khá đơn giản, các bà nội trợ hãy xắn tay vào bếp thực hiện ngay món này để cải thiện khả năng sinh lý cho đấng lang quân của mình nhé.

*Kết hợp lá lốt với hành củ để chữa yếu sinh lý nam*
Ngoài lá lốt, hành củ cũng là một loại gia vị giàu vitamin A, B, C, D, E có khả năng giảm cholesterol, tăng cường quá trình lưu thông máu và ngăn ngừa bệnh tim mạch. Vì vậy, sử dụng hành củ giúp nam giới tăng cường ham muốn và khả năng tình dục, giảm nguy cơ bị yếu sinh lý.





​
Cách thực hiện của phương thuốc này cực kỳ đơn giản:
• Chọn vài củ hành khô (khoảng 3 – 5 củ là được), bóc vỏ rồi cắt thành lát mỏng.
• Đem hành ngâm trong nước mắm. Có thể pha chung với chanh và đường sao cho có vị chua ngọt.
• Lá lốt rửa sạch, để ráo nước.
• Chờ cho hành ngấm đều thì ăn kèm với lá lốt như rau khai vị.
Lá lốt và củ hành là những “thần dược” giúp cải thiện sinh lý phái mạnh
Cách này vừa giúp nam giới phòng bệnh cảm cúm lại vừa giúp chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả. Nên ăn mỗi tuần 2 – 3 lần để đạt được kết quả tốt nhất, giúp cải thiện tình trạng sinh lý.
Trên đây là 3 cách dùng lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam đang được áp dụng rộng rãi trong dân gian. Phương pháp chữa bệnh tự nhiên này chỉ nên áp dụng cho những trường hợp bị nhẹ và cần dùng lâu dài mới có kết quả. Nếu sau một thời gian áp dụng bệnh tình mà không thấy có tiến triển thì các quý ông nên sử dụng thuốc tăng sinh lý nam Perfect Man để đạt hiệu quả hơn.
Nếu có thắc mắc gì về cách dùng lá lốt chữa yếu sinh lý nam hoặc thuốc tăng sinh lý nam Perfect Man hãy liên hệ ngay với Ms Hương theo số hotline: 0962.687.582 để được tư vấn cụ thể nhé.


----------



## quỳnh trang (27/12/19)

Dân gian cũng thường truyền tai nhau về khả năng tăng cường “bản lĩnh” sinh lý của lá lốt đối với nam giới.


----------

